# Front End Help-Dynamic Strut



## amainiac (Feb 16, 2003)

Can someone in the know explain the differences between using inline or trailing axles on a 2wd pan car using Associated dynamic strut front end? The info I am looking for is: what conditions warrent either set-up or is it a personal preference. Does one work better on tight tracks, etc. 
What I've been told is that the trailing arm set-up is a little less reactive or a little lazier. 
Second question: Advantages/Disadvantages of using narrow over wide set-up on the front end?


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

You are right trailing axles make the car less evil. I have run alot of 12th carpet and I have rarely found anybody running in-line axles. it just gives the car way to much over all steering.


----------



## amainiac (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks, 

I've been running inline and the car seems a little twitchy. This is on a 1/10 scale F1, I imagine it still applies. I will try the trailing arms. 
Any thoughts on wide or narrow?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

For 1/10 oval I ran inline to give the car a longer wheelbase and make it smoother threw the turn. The wider you make the front end of the car the less stearing the car will have with low bite conditions, higher bite you can widen the front 1/16 or so and make the car smoother.
Wayne


----------

